# D810!!!



## pksin1838 (Jun 25, 2014)

Flickr 上 狙擊手EX 的 nikon_d810


----------



## nweir013 (Jun 25, 2014)

The camera can do ISO 32 and 64??!! WHAAAAAT?!


----------



## TeT (Jun 25, 2014)

Split Screen Mode?

also has nikon jumped on with the touch screen yet?


----------



## bardamu (Jun 26, 2014)

Seems like the 5D iii just got pooped on. For anyone who can stomach 36MP that is.

Luckily for Canon they have the better lens line-up. Which is what really matters.


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 26, 2014)

So they finally answered the 5DIII...with 14MP to spare, of course. Good news for Nikon shooters, I suppose.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 26, 2014)

bardamu said:


> Seems like the 5D iii just got pooped on. For anyone who can stomach 36MP that is.
> 
> Luckily for Canon they have the better lens line-up. Which is what really matters.


Yeah totally. So now everyone with 5 d 3 had better stop taking good photos because the d810 pooped on em....
:
Soooo tired of reading this increscent useless drivel in every single thread


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 26, 2014)

bardamu said:


> Seems like the 5D iii just got pooped on. For anyone who can stomach 36MP that is.
> 
> Luckily for Canon they have the better lens line-up. Which is what really matters.



Yeah, Canon just got slaughtered! Damn, and this thing is made in Thailand too! Way better than Japan. Now, not only is the D810 better than the 5D3, Nikon can hopefully recover some of its yearly losses by building it cheaply using practically third-world labor! Yeah!!!! w00T1!!

Soon their new 36.3 MP sensor will be the gold standard in photography. Everyone will stop buying Canon and see that their sensors are crap, and that Nikon just, as you say, pooped all over them; so it's like crap upon crap. 


Everyone's picture taking will reach cloud nine with this thing. I can't wait!!! The D820 will be out within the next year too, which will really be the nail in the coffin for Canon!!!!


----------



## David Hull (Jun 26, 2014)

bardamu said:


> Seems like the 5D iii just got pooped on. For anyone who can stomach 36MP that is.
> 
> Luckily for Canon they have the better lens line-up. Which is what really matters.


I thought that the 5DIII got "pooped on" by the D800? Is this new "poop" then?


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 26, 2014)

If I was a D800 owner I would be really pleased with Nikon, as I see hardly no reason at all to upgrade, and consequently they are saving me from GAS and allowing me to comfortably sleep at night knowing I still have some money in the bank. ;D

If Canon did such an incremental upgrade to the 5D Mark III, I am not sure CanonRumors website could handle the amount of angry traffic!!

Are we sure this is serious, or is Nikon just having a laugh?!!


----------



## Perio (Jun 26, 2014)

Here we go again. I was waiting for someone who would start another thread of war  Being serious, the camera looks just fine, and I think this would be a good choice for those who don't own D800/D800E but who wants to jump into full frame from the D7000 and similar crop cameras. The price is similar to that of D800E when it was just released, if I remember correctly. I hope when Canon releases 5d iv, its price won't go higher than $3500, which was the original price of 5d iii.


----------



## Alrik89 (Jun 26, 2014)

THIS IS FINALLY THE LONG AWAITED REPLACEMENT FOR MY 1DsMARK2!

Not.


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 26, 2014)

Perio said:


> I think this would be a good choice for those who don't own D800/D800E but who wants to jump into full frame from the D7000 and similar crop cameras.



Could be, but that will depend on what happens to the price of the D800 and D800E. If they drop, and depending on how much, then you those same people could be just as satisfied buying one of them and saving the cash for a lens or something else.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jun 26, 2014)

I hope it is a really great camera, and sets some new standards. Will I switch? Nope. I love the competition that will make things better for us all. 

Frankly I wish Nikon well, but I'm not that interested in what they do. To be honest, I have a lot invested in lenses, bodies, giizmos, etc., and I spend a lot of time and effort improving my photographic skills. What I have discovered is that it isn't the hardware that is my limiting factor. 

Improvements in technology will help me get better, but so far, my beloved 5DIII, pooped on or not, still has plenty of head room for me to improve.

sek


----------



## benperrin (Jun 26, 2014)

scottkinfw said:


> I hope it is a really great camera, and sets some new standards. Will I switch? Nope. I love the competition that will make things better for us all.
> 
> Frankly I wish Nikon well, but I'm not that interested in what they do. To be honest, I have a lot invested in lenses, bodies, giizmos, etc., and I spend a lot of time and effort improving my photographic skills. What I have discovered is that it isn't the hardware that is my limiting factor.
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## philmoz (Jun 26, 2014)

David Hull said:


> bardamu said:
> 
> 
> > Seems like the 5D iii just got pooped on. For anyone who can stomach 36MP that is.
> ...



Same old "poop"; but now you can only get the unfiltered "poop". You have to figure out how to get rid of all the funky colored fake "poop" yourself ;D

Phil.


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 26, 2014)

Competition is good! Challenging competition is even better! 

In the end it's up to the *customer*’s needs, taste and choice which product is really competitive.
(And sometimes to the marketing departments).


----------



## Quackator (Jun 26, 2014)

For still photography the improvements overall seem incremental, 
with just one exception: "The d810 has the same AF module as the D4S",
says the German Nikon website.

So, there will be a D4S out soon as well.

The biggest upgrade though is in video mode with 1080 p60 available
and many other video details improved.

Yes, this looks like a very good piece of equipment.


----------



## Roo (Jun 26, 2014)

benperrin said:


> scottkinfw said:
> 
> 
> > I hope it is a really great camera, and sets some new standards. Will I switch? Nope. I love the competition that will make things better for us all.
> ...




Agreed


----------



## Bennymiata (Jun 26, 2014)

I feel sorry for Nikon owners.
It doesn't matter what model they buy, even when first released, as a few months down the track, Nikon will bring out a new and improved version of it making your current model obsolete and now worth substantially less than it cost you. Remember the D600 then the 610?
Canon does hang onto models much longer, and hence they have better re-sale value later on as say, after 3 years, your Canon may be just superseded, but if you had an equivalent Nikon, it would be 3 models old and practically worthless.

I'm not saying that Nikon cameras are no good, in fact, they are very good indeed, but constant model updates is not how you keep up the perceived and resale value of products.
It also makes it more difficult regarding spare parts too, as many models mean lots of parts and distributors only have so much space and money for parts.


----------



## mustafaakarsu (Jun 26, 2014)

Quackator said:


> For still photography the improvements overall seem incremental,
> with just one exception: "The d810 has the same AF module as the D4S",
> says the German Nikon website.
> 
> So, there will be a D4S out soon as well.



It's been on sale for a while.


----------



## charlesa (Jun 26, 2014)

Damn Canon are taking their time with new sensor technology... having the better lens lineup will not be an excuse for long, as having tried the black ones from the opposition, not lagging too far behind there Nikon either.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jun 26, 2014)

Ah...another Nikon warm over...nothing new here, no revolution and erm lets hope it sells better than their last few models.


----------



## AvTvM (Jun 26, 2014)

D810 is a good mid-cyle update of D800/E and makes a very good camera even a bit better.
But ... there is a problem: pricing!

Nikon is trying to pull budget-street-priced D800 from the market and replace it with D810, that does not cost a cent more to build but would yield 1 grand more gross margin per unit. 

But who will buy D180? 
* Changes are not big enough to cause massive upgrades from existing D800/E owners
* People who want or need a D4/s or 1D-X will still get one of those
* Most Nikon DX / abandoned D300s owners willing to upgrade to DX are likely to pick up a D800 while supplies last, rather than paying 1000 more for a slightly better D810 
* other "newcomers" to FF got a choice between D810 or 5D 3 @ at 500 less. Or Sony A7R at abaout half the D810 price. 
ooops ... nowwho will buy the D810 in that scenario?

Nikon should have launched the D810 aggressively at USD/€ 1,999 .... that might have re-sparked interest. 

And they should have added at least WiFi plus wireless tethering App for iOS and Android. After all, we're in2014 and not 2011.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jun 26, 2014)

dilbert said:


> Bennymiata said:
> 
> 
> > I feel sorry for Nikon owners.
> ...



While I can understand this for lenses....for camera bodies, they are a depreciating asset. Every camera body I have bought has dropped in resale value over the three years I have owned them. The lenses i have bought have generally been worth more over time due to inflation and increasing prices year on year. My 16-35IIL cost me £850 new, it's still worth close to that S/H and new they are nearly £1200. My 85 f1.2 II L cost me £1200, it's worth nearly that S/H and it's new price is between £1500 and £1800 depending where you buy it.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 26, 2014)

Nikonian linguistic analysis: the -10 suffix translates to 'fixing a problem'. The SB910 fixed the thermal issues of the SB900. The D610 fixed the oil spatter and banned-from-sale-in-China-debacle of the D600. The D810 fixes the problem Nikon had of producing both the D800 and D800E.


----------



## weixing (Jun 26, 2014)

dilbert said:


> GMCPhotographics said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...


Hi,
Some of us (me included) always sell the old camera to fund the new camera, so that we don't need to pay the full price for it when we upgrade our camera. In the idea scenario, when a new model come out, we should have save enough $$ to pay for the difference after we sell the old model. 

If the new camera "refresh" too fast, we might not save enough $$ to perform the "sell old, buy new" upgrade especially for a mid range full frame DSLR like D800 which is not cheap, so we wait... By the time, we ready to perform the upgrade, a new model launched (may be D900) and the value of our old camera drop even further...

Hmm... may be this is the reason why Nikon don't sell as many camera as Canon as their model "refresh" too fast which make the resale value of their camera drop so fast that it's make no sense to perform upgrade, so Nikon user will just use the camera longer until they save enough $$ to buy a new one at full price.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 26, 2014)

dilbert said:


> Bennymiata said:
> 
> 
> > I feel sorry for Nikon owners.
> ...



I'm one those guys. I like to keep my camera bodies and lenses nice and clean at all time. 

Just sold one of my 5D III on CL for $2600 cash. Buyer seems to be very happy with the cosmetic condition - MINT.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 26, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > Bennymiata said:
> ...


+1 ... I keep all my camera gear in MINT condition, including original boxes, manuals, CDs etc ... in the last 6 months I made over 70000 photos (not counting tons of video footage) ... only absolute ignorant people think that if your gear is in mint condition than you are not using your camera much ... good house keeping of your camera gear is not a sign of a poor photographer ... by the same token, just because one's camera is full of dings or scratches does not mean he/she is a good photographer.


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 26, 2014)

dilbert said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Nikonian linguistic analysis: the -10 suffix translates to 'fixing a problem'. The SB910 fixed the thermal issues of the SB900. The D610 fixed the oil spatter and banned-from-sale-in-China-debacle of the D600. The D810 fixes the problem Nikon had of producing both the D800 and D800E.
> ...



You should go and find out. Bye!


----------



## Tugela (Jun 26, 2014)

weixing said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > GMCPhotographics said:
> ...



You upgrade your camera when there is a significant functionality boost over the old camera, not because of minor changes. A three year old camera is a three year old camera, the loss of value over that time will reflect that. As with any product, there is premium to be paid for something that is new out of the box rather than used, and resale will lose you that premium. If you upgrade every 12 months for some minor improvement, then yes, you are going to be losing a lot more money than if you upgraded every three years because you are giving up that premium three times instead of once. It is not Nikon's fault that you choose to do this.


----------



## bosshog7_2000 (Jun 26, 2014)

bardamu said:


> Seems like the 5D iii just got pooped on. For anyone who can stomach 36MP that is.
> 
> Luckily for Canon they have the better lens line-up. Which is what really matters.



Better lenses...yeah, as long as you don't shoot UWA...cus besides the 17mm TSE Canon is pretty weak in that regard. I'm still using my old 5D2 but I would be a pretty happy camper if Canon came out with something like the D810.


----------



## Roo (Jun 26, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



Couldn't have said it better Rein. It seems someone has as many dings in his camera as he does in his arguments ;D


----------



## sdsr (Jun 26, 2014)

dilbert said:


> Summary: Canon owns you as a consumer for photographic equipment.
> 
> But don't worry, this is the same boat that a lot of Canon owners are on... and Canon like that boat having as many people as possible on board.



Well, of course they do - it would be rather odd if they didn't. But just which boat anyone's on rather depends on what you want/need. For instance, switching brands isn't the expense that many assume (you'll lose on bodies, but not much, if at all, on lenses), while that pest Sony has come up with camera bodies that work as excellent digital backs for any number of lenses, including Canon's. Many won't be interested in any of this for various reasons (switching brands may mean having to forgo a highly-prized lens, an A7r probably wouldn't be anyone's choice for herons-catching-fish, many unsurprisingly are perfectly happy with how their Canon bodies perform anyway, and so on), but there's more than one boat, even for owners of Canon lenses. 

This new Nikon doesn't look very interesting to me. Had it been mirrorless with IBIS and built in such a way that Canon lenses could be attached, maybe. But for now my Sony & Canon bodies will do just fine....


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jun 26, 2014)

So, why is not having a low-pass filter (810) better than having one that doesn't anti-alias (800E)? I thought the low-pass filter is useful for protecting the sensor from dust... ???



dilbert said:


> If your camera is in good enough condition to be sold as "mint" or "near mint" condition then you obviously haven't used it very much.



There is a difference between 'use' and 'abuse'. I sold my 2-year old iPhone 4S back to Apple and got their maximum possible buyback price (for 'mint'- which anyone who sold back to Apple will know, is pretty rare). And I used my phone every day, all the time.

Snobbish generalizations aside, these incremental improvements will send a bunch of Nikonians scurrying to pick up the last of the 800s at their current price before they are discontinued. Maybe that was the ulterior motive- to boost D800 sales!



bosshog7_2000 said:


> Better lenses...yeah, as long as you don't shoot UWA...cus besides the 17mm TSE Canon is pretty weak in that regard. I'm still using my old 5D2 but I would be a pretty happy camper if Canon came out with something like the D810.



Nikon has one excellent fast UWA zoom, yes. But the other three are quite mediocre. And with the new 16-35 IS, Canon has closed that gap quite a bit (if early samples can be believed).
It is funny how people read posts on the forums and make these generalized comments! Other than a fast UWA, Nikon isn't significantly better in ANY aspect compared to Canon lenses. Head-to-head they are either close or Canon is much better. And that fast UWA isn't the paragon of lenses. Short range, difficult to use a filter, expensive, and prone to flare. How many Nikonians use the 14-24, I ask?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 26, 2014)

expatinasia said:


> If I was a D800 owner I would be really pleased with Nikon, as I see hardly no reason at all to upgrade, and consequently they are saving me from GAS and allowing me to comfortably sleep at night knowing I still have some money in the bank. ;D
> 
> If Canon did such an incremental upgrade to the 5D Mark III, I am not sure CanonRumors website could handle the amount of angry traffic!!
> 
> Are we sure this is serious, or is Nikon just having a laugh?!!


 
I was a D800 owner. (Sold it pretty quickly) There is a reason why the D800 is selling new for $2000. Nikon is doing the same thing as they did with the poor selling D600, D4, and D800, putting a new badge on it and adding a few features and hoping that someone will buy it. And, all for only $3300. The price is the biggest change.


----------



## Apop (Jun 26, 2014)

it's interesting to see nikons different approach (with updates between generations, whether it is to fix issues they had or try to be more attractive buying option)

The 36 mp is great, but i didnt mind going down to 24-16 and now even 8 mp !, partly because of the steps i guess.

Also im looking forward to see if canons new sensors will match sony's current gen or surpass it by quite a margin, which would be great for all system users.


----------



## Aglet (Jun 27, 2014)

dilbert said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Nikonian linguistic analysis: the -10 suffix translates to 'fixing a problem'. The SB910 fixed the thermal issues of the SB900. The D610 fixed the oil spatter and banned-from-sale-in-China-debacle of the D600. The D810 fixes the problem Nikon had of producing both the D800 and D800E.
> ...



+1
perhaps we can start a poll for the most requested/needed feature changes and improvements


----------



## Aglet (Jun 27, 2014)

The changes between the d800s and d810 are not insignificant

http://cdn-4.nikon-cdn.com/en_INC/o/57qXCcC4VtbrorNNsWOsXvKoNmM/PDF/D810-D800-D800E_Comparison_Sheet_en.pdf

but neither at they significant enough to convince me to upgrade my stable of 800/e at this time.
The improved battery life is big. and the increased fps, AF, metering, etc.
And if the 64 ISO is real then maybe we'll see DxOmark results showing it a wee bit closer to 14 stops worth of DR at the pixel level.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 27, 2014)

Aglet said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



I propose a poll to see who among the CR members neuroanatomist, dilbert, or Aglet has provided the most helpful/useful/beneficial information to the other members of the forum. The one with the most votes earns a pat on the back, the other two are permanently banned from CR forums. I'll abide by the results if you two agree to do so as well. What do you say, gentlemen...are you ready to put your reputations on the line?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 27, 2014)

dilbert said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Aglet said:
> ...



I post here mainly because I enjoy helping people, sharing knowledge (I enjoyed teaching medical and graduate students, and I rather miss teaching), and good technical discussions in which I can both contribute and learn from others. I'm not sure why _you_ post here, other than trolling and posting incorrect facts and misinformation. 

Apparently you're unwilling to put your reputation on the line. Interesting, although I can't say I'm surprised.


----------



## eninja (Jun 27, 2014)

Bennymiata said:


> I feel sorry for Nikon owners.
> It doesn't matter what model they buy, even when first released, as a few months down the track, Nikon will bring out a new and improved version of it making your current model obsolete and now worth substantially less than it cost you. Remember the D600 then the 610?
> Canon does hang onto models much longer, and hence they have better re-sale value later on as say, after 3 years, your Canon may be just superseded, but if you had an equivalent Nikon, it would be 3 models old and practically worthless.
> 
> ...



True, i got a 6D, bought it when it came out. Honestly I would not be happy if Canon came out with a Mark II this year, with more low light cross type AF points and a touch screen (when I ask someone take picture of us/me, its surely OOF most of the time.) 

1 more year should be ok..


----------



## arcanej (Jun 27, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> I post here mainly because I enjoy helping people, sharing knowledge (I enjoyed teaching medical and graduate students, and I rather miss teaching), and good technical discussions in which I can both contribute and learn from others. I'm not sure why _you_ post here, other than trolling and posting incorrect facts and misinformation.
> 
> Apparently you're unwilling to put your reputation on the line. Interesting, although I can't say I'm surprised.



Sometimes poster / long-time lurker: I find Neuroanatomist's posts enlightening and, often, funny. Not that this relates to the D810, although not much in this thread really does.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jun 27, 2014)

Can someone (I am thinking of you, jrista) explain why no low-pass filter is better than a non anti-aliasing one (except to Nikon, who can probably save some money).
Thanks


----------



## weixing (Jun 27, 2014)

Tugela said:


> weixing said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...


 Yes, a 3 year old camera is a 3 year old camera, but as long as your camera is the still current model, your resale value will not drop as quickly as a model that has a replacement model on the market... When a new model is launch, the price of the older model will drop even if the different between the new model and the old model is just the colour of the camera... A model with a replacement model in the market will sound older than it really is.

Have a nice day.


----------



## wtlloyd (Jun 27, 2014)

Forum members playing Wack-a-Mole with each other aside, I am savoring the rich irony of reading (in paraphrase) "poor Nikon owners, Nikon refreshes their camera line _too often_".


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 27, 2014)

dilbert said:


> nweir013 said:
> 
> 
> > The camera can do ISO 32 and 64??!! WHAAAAAT?!
> ...


 
But, if you read the fine print in DXO, they say that the ISO matches exactly. Their numbers are something they dreamed up for trying to get exact measurements of what the sensor actually is, but its not possible, since they measure things after the processor has done its work modifying the sensor output. Unfortunately, there is no practical way to actually measure sensor output, you must take your measurements after any modifications done in firmware. That's not a bad thing, but some are misled into thinking its a pure sensor measurement.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 27, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> Can someone (I am thinking of you, jrista) explain why no low-pass filter is better than a non anti-aliasing one (except to Nikon, who can probably save some money).
> Thanks



No OLPF is better in that there are fewer layers of material over the photodiodes (the OLPF is two layers of lithium niobate plus a 1/4-wave plate, not sure of the material, maybe quartz?). Same idea as using a top quality UV/clear filter vs. no filter – probably not much of an IQ hit, but maybe some under certain circumstances. With the D800/E, the 'inactive' OLPF was in there so everything else could be the same (image sensor mounting, piezo drive for the self-cleaning sensor, etc). Standardizing on one model means they can eliminate the OLPF entirely. 

There's still the IR cut filter over the sensor to protect from dust and to vibrate for the self-clean.


----------



## kennephoto (Jun 27, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> Can someone (I am thinking of you, jrista) explain why no low-pass filter is better than a non anti-aliasing one (except to Nikon, who can probably save some money).
> Thanks



Anyone bueller... bueller. Back on topic lol?


----------



## kennephoto (Jun 27, 2014)

Rats I was too slow but thanks for the answer neuro I too was curius


----------



## ishdakuteb (Jun 27, 2014)

dilbert said:


> Bennymiata said:
> 
> 
> > I feel sorry for Nikon owners.
> ...



dilbert, i am one of those who like to keep my camera near mint, including my test camera (not for resale value, but i have been trained to use stuff that way since i was a kid). i have been used dslr not too long ago, about a little more than 2 years and half, but all of them are not near mint, but MINT. and i am, here in this topic, to let you have a chance to prove that your images are better than my images. and i will prove you wrong...


----------



## ishdakuteb (Jun 27, 2014)

weixing said:


> Yes, a 3 year old camera is a 3 year old camera, but as long as your camera is the still current model, your resale value will not drop as quickly as a model that has a replacement model on the market... When a new model is launch, the price of the older model will drop even if the different between the new model and the old model is just the colour of the camera... A model with a replacement model in the market will sound older than it really is.
> 
> Have a nice day.



exactly... however, if new model release earlier than 2 years, i would suspect its performance comparing to previous one since r&d is not a quick process, it is required to have both entry criteria and exit criteria for each phrase or milestone, like the following:







note: i do not expect any private industries using above process, but at least some sort of similar since they are all ISO and CMMI certified... to ensure appropriate quality products and products with new performance and features to customers...


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jun 27, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone (I am thinking of you, jrista) explain why no low-pass filter is better than a non anti-aliasing one (except to Nikon, who can probably save some money).
> ...




Thanks, Neuro. 
I was also under the erroneous impression that it is the OLPF that does the dance.


----------



## scokar (Jun 27, 2014)

*D810 samples*

I like how the eyelashes aren't "melted"


----------



## jrista (Jun 27, 2014)

dilbert said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Nikonian linguistic analysis: the -10 suffix translates to 'fixing a problem'. The SB910 fixed the thermal issues of the SB900. The D610 fixed the oil spatter and banned-from-sale-in-China-debacle of the D600. The D810 fixes the problem Nikon had of producing both the D800 and D800E.
> ...



*Sigh*

Do you ever do anything other than antagonize everyone here? Every post of yours in this entire topic comes off as purposely antagonistic. We call people like that trolls, you know...

???


----------



## jrista (Jun 27, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> So, why is not having a low-pass filter (810) better than having one that doesn't anti-alias (800E)? I thought the low-pass filter is useful for protecting the sensor from dust... ???



A low pass filter (optical low pass filter, or OLPF) and AA filter are the same thing. Just different names. Its a layer (or really, two layers) within the IR/UV/OLPF stack above the sensor that separates frequencies of light that are equal to or very close to the frequency of the pixels in the sensor. That "separating", in both horizontal and vertical, effectively causes blurring within a very specific, narrow range of high frequencies, eliminating "aliasing".

The D810 is the same thing as the D800E, with a few minor upgrades.


----------



## ishdakuteb (Jun 27, 2014)

dibert]
[quote author=dilbert said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



Up until the point where you mentioned that you wanted/expected a pat on the back, I might have believed you (that your goals weren't ego driven.)
[/quote]

here my vote:

- neuro: have shared knowledge via discussion and have contributed times to provide good examples.
- aglet: nothing but trying to bash canon, talk crap and take crap images (A2BArt.com - moving your imagination )
- dilber: ditto (same exact the next previous one, aglet, except link to website)...

note: beside canon, i also like nikon, fuji, pentax... but NOT sony and hp


----------



## xps (Jun 27, 2014)

Nikon D810: What You Need to Know @ Dpreview

http://www.dpreview.com/articles/3735622860/nikon-d810-what-you-need-to-know

Summary of new functions


----------



## hemanthforcanonrumors (Jun 27, 2014)

I dont understand why Nikon comes with these minor upgrades, they have the same boring products with 2-3 features added.. D4 to D4s or D800 to D810.. In this case they seem to have just combined the D800 and 800E and come out with 810. Agree with the point that Nikon user's face this model extinction issue often.. by looking at the fact that Nikon keeps releasing DSLR's almost every 2-3 months. They need to look to hang-on to a camera model for sometime at least. 

And on the contrary Canon never releases any products !!!  7D2 in this case. Everyone have been waiting for ages.. its a 5 year old electronic gadget.. and high time that its replaced.


----------



## ishdakuteb (Jun 27, 2014)

dilbert said:


> ishdakuteb said:
> 
> 
> > [and i am, here in this topic, to let you have a chance to prove that your images are better than my images. and i will prove you wrong...
> ...



none of those, including yours (since any of my posted images are not better than anyone else, but certainly better than yours, also posted on cr forum)... those are just quick shots for practicing and learning. have your chance to take new images. i am going to post my new images, including raw... take wppi 16x20 rules as this rule of play. how about that and fair enough...

do not go out there and steal since i know most of famous people images and keep in mind that raw file should be include in this play...

note: play rules has been recently mentioned again, "to be clear, dodging and burning, vignetting is ok but not a graduated filter or texture etc"


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 27, 2014)

dilbert said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



No, Neuro is right in all this. You're the biggest troll on this forum. Obviously Canon isn't making a camera and a sensor that meets your so-called needs. Bummer, dude. Nikon, or even Sony, seem like a better fit for you. 

You approach every thread relating to sensors with your DxO "score book" and you rattle on and on about dynamic range. We all get it -- the Sony sensors DO have better dynamic range; but I can list off a bunch of things the Canons still do better than competing brands, including Nikon. If your Canon isn't meeting your needs, and you need all the DR you claim, and print the size of a school bus then why don't you switch already? Nikon seems the most reliable for delivering what YOU want. Canon will continue to make all-round "meet-most-of-consumer-demands" style cameras and be very successful until the market indicates they need to change. So far, their approach is winning and Nikon's recent updates show they aren't. Bummer. 

Also, just to defend Neuro a bit here: he has spent countless hours posting on this forum, and his technical knowledge is second to none. To be honest, I don't know how he does it sometimes, because watching you argue with him is a bit like watching someone hit their head against a brick wall; he refutes your claims and your so-called "facts" and then you either misinterpret or ignore a point he has made and continue to prater on with Aglet in-tow. Neuro does deserve a pat on the back if for only having the patience to politely continuing to respond to you.


----------



## ishdakuteb (Jun 27, 2014)

dilbert said:


> ishdakuteb said:
> 
> 
> > - neuro: have shared knowledge via discussion and have contributed times to provide good examples.
> ...



i am not sure as if week product simply because i:
1. do not have enough tools and information to judge/test (note: field test should be tied if correct exposure)
2. do not know from a to z, another word, in and out of it

but i know for sure that you do not know what you are talking about? do you involve in designing sensor, integrate sensor, testing sensor... especially you do not know what you were saying in this following post:

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=8105.msg404923#msg404923

post your or raw file with meta data files here so that people know what i am talking about.... "Unfortunately it gets converted to sRGB for the web" <-- if this in rgb format, it look much like CRAAAAPPPPP


----------



## 9VIII (Jun 27, 2014)

_Nikon_ put zebra striping on their second tier pro body? And you can calibrate the LCD, and they're upgrading their RAW editor? Sounds like they've been doing some listening.

I almost wish I had some Nikon glass right now.
This camera is to the D800 what the 5D3 was to the 5D2, pretty awesome... and about two years too late.

When the 5D4 launches next year with built in Wi-Fi, radio flash command (fingers crossed), and whatever crazy new tech Canon is cooking up to be revealed this fall, it'll be back to square 1.


----------



## Kit. (Jun 27, 2014)

dilbert said:


> It would seem that you post here for a completely different reason than I do,


And which one is yours?


----------



## candyman (Jun 27, 2014)

Aglet said:


> The changes between the d800s and d810 are not insignificant
> 
> http://cdn-4.nikon-cdn.com/en_INC/o/57qXCcC4VtbrorNNsWOsXvKoNmM/PDF/D810-D800-D800E_Comparison_Sheet_en.pdf
> 
> ...



Some more insight: http://www.dpreview.com/articles/3735622860/nikon-d810-what-you-need-to-know?slide=2


----------



## Synkka (Jun 27, 2014)

You shouldn't be afraid of Internet forum trolls, I like to think of them as holes in your favourite pair of pants, but what are you going to do? Not wear your pants? C'mon son.

Anyway back in topic, if I was a Nikon shooter I would be annoyed at so many incremental updates to their cameras as in certain cases I would feel I have to upgrade ie an oil splattering d600 to a d610

This upgrade looks like a good upgrade to the d800 I just wonder how long Nikon is planning to keep this model before a new upgrade or if this is the peak of the d800 series.

And I hope everyone on the forums likes my pictures, I share them because I enjoy them and hope to use criticism to improve my photography


----------



## daniela (Jun 27, 2014)

Hey Guys, calm down please!

Everybody has his own photographical taste! Please do not be narrow-minded and fundamentalistic, there are many different opinions in this forum, and this ist good so! There is no reason to attack someone.

Back to the topic:
My husband told me via skype that he met two Japanese managers in his Brasilian hotel yesterday, who proudly photographed with the D810. They wore expensive shirts saying D810... Good advertisement for Nikon.
Maybe Mr. Dilbert is rihgt, cheaper and easier production, and earning as much money from one product as possible. Nikon learns from Canon.

But he Japanese told my husband that there are many things made better. Summed up, the D810 is quite an worthy evolution. My husband will buy one too : (As he owns the D800)


----------



## adhocphotographer (Jun 27, 2014)

I was hoping for more to push Canon to up it's game to stay ahead of the game!

It does not tempt me over to the dark side anyway!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 27, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > sagittariansrock said:
> ...



I'm not sure about Nikon, but on Canon cameras it's the IR-cut filter and one half of the OLPF that are moved, while the other half of the OLPF stays with the fixed sensor.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jun 27, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Yep and Canon will end up selling about 10 cameras to us lot on forums and totally kill their regular sales with such a niche product. The beauty of the 5DIII and 1Dx cameras is that they are increadibly versatile, more than any other DSLR in history...is it no wonder they are selling so well and for such a premium?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 27, 2014)

dilbert said:


> Up until the point where you mentioned that you wanted/expected a pat on the back, I might have believed you (that your goals weren't ego driven.)



'Pat on the back' was meant as a trivial expression of no significance...something to put in as the opposite of being banned. Also, I stated it would go to the person receiving the most votes in the hypothetical poll...sounds like you've capitulated...



dilbert said:


> Let me put it another way:
> neuro: bashes every camera/lens manufacturer except Canon, regardless of how good/bad the product is.
> dilbert: bashes any company that dilbert sees as having a weak product



So, you admit that your raison d'être on these forums is to bash companies. Mine is not. Maybe you missed the several posts where I explicitly stated the D800E/14-24 combo is ideal for landscape shooting, and if that were my main focus I'd already have bought one? So you are wrong...as usual. 

I do frequently point out the logical and factual errors made by those bashing Canon (your posts are replete with such errors), and the fact that most of those bashing Canon's sensor performance are in what is a very tiny minority of dSLR buyers...and I support my statements with facts (correct ones, something else you seem to have difficulty accomplishing).

I suggest you go and crawl back under your bridge.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 27, 2014)

I don't quite understand Nikon's strategy i.e. introduce faulty products and expect those you bought those faulty units to shell out more money to buy the replacements ... case(s) in point: SB 900, D600, 800E ... no wonder they are rapidly losing market share ... the only company that seems to benifit from Nikon's mistakes is Sony, who seem to be gaining some of Nikon's market share.


----------



## ishdakuteb (Jun 27, 2014)

dilbert said:


> ishdakuteb said:
> 
> 
> > post your or raw file with meta data files here so that people know what i am talking about.... "Unfortunately it gets converted to sRGB for the web" <-- if this in rgb format, it look much like CRAAAAPPPPP
> ...



I am proud of them when comparing to yours ONLY...


----------



## jrista (Jun 27, 2014)

dilbert said:


> R1-7D said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



You may not often directly criticize people, however you very often come off as berating them. You are constantly antagonistic. People are here on CR forums to talk about, and rumormonger a bit about, CANON cameras. Were all happy, having a fun time doing that...until you come along. Then it's just antagonize, antagonize, antagonize. You just can't let it rest, despite the fact that 90% of the time, you only account for ONE IQ factor, and ignore all the rest, and that 90% of the time, your claims about cameras are FLAT OUT WRONG. 

So, why do people criticize YOU personally? Because your antagonistic, because you directly and purposely interfere with the benign and otherwise enjoyable experience that people come to these forums for. Your the anti-Canon guy, you personally have decided, not just for yourself but for everyone, that there is only ONE thing that has any meaningful impact on IQ, and by god your GOING to FORCE people to acknowledge YOUR view on why Canon just flat out sucks, and is unworthy of ANY admirers.

Seriously, Dilbert...you actually wonder why people criticize you personally when ^^ THAT ^^ is your M.O.?

Why not let people do what they came here to do, without having to fear being berated by you because they like something you personally consider inferior? The explicit purpose of THIS place specifically is CANON brand discussion. It is NATURAL for people who have an affinity for CANON to come to THIS forum, and ENJOY talking about THEIR PREFERRED brand. They also have a RIGHT to be able to chat about their preferred brand WITHOUT fear of someone, like you, coming down on them for it.

Oh, and, just for the record...while you may not "directly" or "obviously" criticize anyone, you are a master at inferring that criticism when you want to, and in the case of Neuro and often myself, it's often quite obvious. 

So...why not just back off for a bit. Give the people here a chance to breath and speculate on CANON-dedicated forums (even if it's the "Third Party Mfg." forum, were still all primarily Canon fans here, and we have a right to express our preferences without being ridiculed or berated for it).


----------



## Pieces Of E (Jun 27, 2014)

When somebody comes out with a DSLR with a global shutter, then we can all say "wow", because that will be something, video-wise that is. Until then, rolling shutter is the bane of the DSLR. 

We try and keep our equipment as mint as possible and we shoot as much as we can. Why? 'Cause we can't afford to easily replace it. I would be crushed if I dropped or damaged any of my kit and we have all the boxes and shipped doc for every piece of equipment we own too. I would venture to guess a lot of us here do, hell, it's nice stuff and like someone earlier said, it helps in re-sale when those of us get ready to upgrade. 

neuro is about as concise and technical as any person on this forum and I trust his knowledge and judgement, but I also read, listen-to and enjoy everyone's comments, wisdom, experiences and photos as well. Even the heated banter that erupts! Like someone said, "That's Entertainment!" 
Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jun 27, 2014)

Rienz, I don't think D800/E was defective in any way...

Another question- so the D810 supposedly has electronic shutter. I know a lot of people were saying implementing this would have removed shutter shake in A7r. What relevance does it have for a dSLR? I suppose it is only useful for mirror lock situations- even then, people generally do fine using 800mm lenses with regular shutter. So what advantage will this electronic shutter produce? Is it relevant for normal people?


----------



## xps (Jun 27, 2014)

Someones (Damien Demolder ) personal opinion on the D810:

http://www.dpreview.com/articles/8582497449/opinion-why-small-changes-make-a-big-difference-to-nikon-d810


----------



## drjlo (Jun 28, 2014)

xps said:


> Someones (Damien Demolder ) personal opinion on the D810:
> 
> http://www.dpreview.com/articles/8582497449/opinion-why-small-changes-make-a-big-difference-to-nikon-d810



Just IMO, but that article just seems to be trying very hard to come up with all kinds of tiny reasons to justify why the D810 is the latest and greatest, even better than the "best-ever" D800/E, making it greatest-than-greatest-ever.


----------



## jrista (Jun 28, 2014)

dilbert said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



The problem isn't that Canon has failed to deliver sensor performance improvements. The problem is that Canon has failed to deliver sensor performance improvements that match or exceed one particular brand's one particular camera line that you personally in particular have an infatuation with.

Canon HAS been producing improvements in their sensor performance. Canon's High ISO performance across the board has improved DRAMATICALLY since the introduction of the 5D III and 1D X. The 6D's high ISO performance trounces pretty much everything out there (and as a result, is rapidly becoming one of the DSLR cameras of choice for entry-level night sky & astrophotography...it has exceptionally low noise.) The problem here is that the performance improvements Canon HAS made are simply not the improvements YOU want. 

You've whittled down the "acceptable performance improvements" argument to ONE SINGLE factor of sensor performance: LOW ISO DR. That's it. Everything else is 100% completely meaningless as far as you, Dilbert the Magnificent, are concerned. You, personally, yourself, have decided hat Canon falls into the top of your bucket of "_Bad _companies that _deserve_ to be bashed (and, bashed _without_ repercussion or retaliation of any kind upon yourself on a CANON-CENTRIC FORUM full of CANON FANS, BY GOD!! *!!smashfist!!* *stern face*)" because of *ONE SINGLE* IQ factor. 

The problem here is _*not*_ Canon. 


Nor is it Neuro. Nor is it the throngs of Canon fans who like to exhibit their brand preferences or affinities here in Canon Rumor central. No...none of these things or these people are the problem...




dilbert said:


> > Maybe you missed the several posts where I explicitly stated the D800E/14-24 combo is ideal for landscape shooting, and if that were my main focus I'd already have bought one? So you are wrong...as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Neuro has said that so many times on these forums I've personally lost count. How can you miss someone saying something so frequently? Unless it's just part of your highly selective process of eliminating the evidence that doesn't support your argument...


----------



## unfocused (Jun 28, 2014)

I read this:



dilbert said:


> But I will say this - I almost never criticise (sic) a person for what they've said, my beef is always with the companies that produce the stuff we consume. I find little to no reason to get personal in arguments because it will never end well. Finally, I'm not going to get into a conversation about personal behavior or posting.



And then I saw this just a few lines up:



dilbert said:


> I've looked at the images you've posted to CR and if you're proud of them then I'll just say that we have very different tastes in photographs or what makes a photograph good.



And then I remembered this:



dilbert said:


> I can't believe how many of these images have blown highlights.



So, I wonder if someone else is posting under the same "Dilbert" name...if Mr. Dilbert has multiple personality disorder or if he considers it acceptable social behavior to make rude, denigrating comments to insult the abilities of others. 

I've certainly been critical of Neuro in the past for some of his sarcastic comments, particularly when they are directed at novice posters. But, I will say this: he has demonstrated the capacity to ratchet down the sarcasm when he's gotten out of line. Mr. Dilbert seems to thrive on making outrageous, rude and insulting comments. To now pretend to be an injured party when he has never hesitated to launch into cruel (and I might add, generally off-base) critiques is pretty much the epitome of hypocrisy.


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 28, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Aglet said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



Where do we sign up ?


----------



## Old Sarge (Jun 28, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> I propose a poll to see who among the CR members neuroanatomist, dilbert, or Aglet has provided the most helpful/useful/beneficial information to the other members of the forum.


I don't know who would win this poll but I have to say that neuroanatomist has given me excellent advice. I am no novice to photography, or even digital photography, but I do ask some simple minded questions from time to time. (I am planning ABC, my lens choices are probably DEF, what do y'all think?). Neuranatomist has always given good advice (sometimes I even followed it) and treated an old man with respect.


----------



## scyrene (Jun 29, 2014)

I come for the tech talk, but I _stay_ for the fights *munches popcorn*.

On the D810, I think it sounds like a great camera. But it doesn't make me envious. Just a matter of taste (as others have said, if I were into landscape work, I might feel differently).


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 29, 2014)

Old Sarge said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > I propose a poll to see who among the CR members neuroanatomist, dilbert, or Aglet has provided the most helpful/useful/beneficial information to the other members of the forum.
> ...



I'm sure you are not the only one on CR site 

The only advice that I didn't take from Neuro is to drive nail with 1DX ;D


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 29, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> The only advice that I didn't take from Neuro is to drive nail with 1DX ;D



And yet it is such a fine substitute for a hammer! Perfectly weighted and a joy to use, I often prefer it to over my own hammer, especially as you can stop hammering and take a shot within a moment of something catching your eye. As long as it wasn't the nail you were hammering that caught your eye, in which case you may need to go to hospital pretty sharpish. ;D But on a serious note, I agree. Neuro has been a tremendous help over the years, and I greatly value his opinion on these forums. He and CR go together like tomatoes and cheese, or ham and cheese, err you get my drift. I best go get breakfast. 

BTW I am surprised this thread is still going on. Are we aiming for the longest Nikon thread in the history of CR?! What would have happened if this had been a substantial update to the 800/800E?! I shudder to think.


----------



## verysimplejason (Jun 29, 2014)

dilbert said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > So, I wonder if someone else is posting under the same "Dilbert" name...if Mr. Dilbert has multiple personality disorder or if he considers it acceptable social behavior to make rude, denigrating comments to insult the abilities of others.
> ...



That's nice. Then they'll never believe you. Well your opinion will just be an opinion, never a winning argument then. The well is poisoned. Nobody will ever drink from it. :


----------



## ewg963 (Jun 29, 2014)

scottkinfw said:


> I hope it is a really great camera, and sets some new standards. Will I switch? Nope. I love the competition that will make things better for us all.
> 
> Frankly I wish Nikon well, but I'm not that interested in what they do. To be honest, I have a lot invested in lenses, bodies, giizmos, etc., and I spend a lot of time and effort improving my photographic skills. What I have discovered is that it isn't the hardware that is my limiting factor.
> 
> ...


Ditto that


----------



## jrista (Jun 29, 2014)

ewg963 said:


> scottkinfw said:
> 
> 
> > I hope it is a really great camera, and sets some new standards. Will I switch? Nope. I love the competition that will make things better for us all.
> ...



Ditto again!


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 29, 2014)

The ISO button is still in a funny spot. I will not switch until that issue is addressed.


----------



## Bernd FMC (Jun 29, 2014)

Some People seems to have too much Time  .

I´ve got enought Time today on Sunday to read this Threat - while enjoing a great Cup
of Coffee - trolls in Internet should be ignored, so they go quit by themself .

Back to Topic: The D810 seems to be great - so the Nikon Fanboys could have an Nikon close to an 5D3 .

All Fanboys could go out an take Photo´s - share them and enjoy the Community.

In my Reality most of the real Photografers use Canon, including me.
I also wait for an 12/14-24 f2.8 Lens with outstanding IQ for Canon, but how often i will use it ?
The new 16-35 f4 IS L is a interesting Lens for most People who need an real wide Angle.

Users like Neuro help People - this should be the Reason for an Forum like this.
( Sometimes he could handle Beginners a bit softer ok ... )

Most of us are limitated by their own Capabilitys - not by the Hardware.

Slow down 8) .

( Sorry for my poor English )

Greetings 

Bernd


----------



## Bernd FMC (Jun 29, 2014)

Hello Dilbert,

i knew this...  .

I am a Hobbyist - bought an 17-40 f4 L knewing it´s poor Edges, compared first with the
16-36 f2.8 II L ( Test one Year ago ( Test by myself ) ) .

Now i would buy the 16-35 f4 L IS - but in Practice the 17-40 is ok for me now, so wait and
use my Gear - the Nikkor 12-24 f2.8 is a special Lens for People who need it.

I am shure Canon will "answer" the 12-24 f2.8 and i will take a look an it, and on my needs
and my Budget ( Some Experiences with Astrophoto happened to me a few Weeks ago 8) 
and really wide is sometimes in other Kind of Photo really nice ) 

But in this Threath the 810 ist the Topic - not one Lens .

Landscapes are al very small Part of my photografic Interesse - and in my analog Past an
24mm Prime worked ok for me ( call me Canon Fanboy - it was an Canon FD ;D )

The next Lens seems to be the 24-70 f2.8 L II - i´ve never thought of need an Standard Lens like this, but Times changes - so now it is Time for it .

Greetings 

Bernd


----------



## RAKAMRAK (Jun 29, 2014)

If anyone has a Canon EOS 5D III which has been pooped upon by Nikon's latest or not so latest offering then do not forget me. If you are trying to get rid of your pooped upon 5D3 please do not throw it into the dumpster in a doggy poop bag. Please pack and ship it to me. For the benefit of the community and recycling I am willing to make the ultimate sacrifice and accept all Nikon-poop-covered-5D3. And I am pretty certain since I am doing this due to the inherent goodness of my heart you will not ask for any reimbursement. Thank you. 

PS: The offer is not limited to 5DIII alone, I am willing to help you get rid of any canon gear that has been pooped upon by Nikon gear (the free of cost offer still applicable).


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jun 29, 2014)

dilbert said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > So, I wonder if someone else is posting under the same "Dilbert" name...if Mr. Dilbert has multiple personality disorder or if he considers it acceptable social behavior to make rude, denigrating comments to insult the abilities of others.
> ...


I do not like Cowntry music. 
What will I do in my free time? ???
I know! :-\
I will study this type of music and become an expert on how bad it can be. :
So I'll enroll in specialized forums this type of music to try to convince his admirers that is the worst song there is. :-[ I will listen to this song all day, and deeply understand that to create complex theories to justify my hatred. :'(
I must fight what I dislike. :-X
I think I need a psychiatrist.


----------



## Dukinald (Jun 29, 2014)

IMO. I much prefer Canon's strategy on rolling out next generation prosumer/pro models in 2-3 yr cycles. For one, the upgrades are not incremental - could even be revolutionary/evolutionary. Secondly, I think this matches with customers' upgrade cycle. I would even skip a release or two myself. 

With regards to the "other topic" in this thread, I say, you don't get bestowed "CR Geek" for nothing. ;D

Mention of DR or DXO can most times get a thread off topic quickly but, it also becomes entertaining for most of us reading how the usual suspects defend their sides passionately. Sometimes lines are crossed but all in all, I think CR's health is OK. 

I will continue to participate and contribute to it and am pretty sure others will too!


----------



## unfocused (Jun 29, 2014)

dilbert said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



If you have to ask why it is unacceptable and inappropriate to inject an unsolicited and disparaging comment on a thread where people are simply sharing images they have taken, when they have not asked for or shown any interest in your opinion, then neither I nor anyone else can help you.


----------



## unfocused (Jun 29, 2014)

Bernd FMC said:


> Some People seems to have too much Time  .
> 
> I've got enough Time today on Sunday to read this Thread - while enjoying a great Cup
> of Coffee - trolls in Internet should be ignored, so they go quit by themselves ...
> ...



Your English may not be perfect, but your thoughts and perspective are flawless. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Apop (Jun 29, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Aglet said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



Puke Barf Vomit

I am hoping this was a different person hacking into his account posting this, or feeling unappreciated here?, amongst the trolls ? QQ, I don't see why bother anyway, just let trolls reply to trolls, ignore them all.
They must love taking up your 'valuable' time, why give them what they want!

Maybe I am talking non sense, i have a reading filter, which is agressive, <--- avoiding the trolls , also not reading a lot of your posts, becoming somewhat of a partimetroll


----------



## Aglet (Jun 29, 2014)

RLPhoto said:


> The ISO button is still in a funny spot. I will not switch until that issue is addressed.



YES, it is in a funny spot but it's easy enough to find, if a tad awkward at times.

However, this is not an issue that needs to be addressed, it already has been.
You can program ISO function to the rear control wheel, for example.

I find it wonderfully easy to operate the camera in Av mode using the front control for aperture, Canon-style, with the rear control dial providing fast easy ISO setting ability even better than the Canon button-then-control-wheel method, just watch your ISO in the viewfinder display.
When in full manual, ya, gotta schlep back to the awkward but easy to find button but might also be possible to program ISO to another button on the front of the camera too.... My front buttons are currently programmed for DoF/stopdown and artificial horizon control instead.

Edit - clarified language


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 29, 2014)

Aglet said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > The ISO button is still in a funny spot. I will not switch until that issue is addressed.
> ...



I was joking but it still sucks on the nikon. My 5D3 ISO is programmed to the set button on the rear which plus the standard two wheels for aperture and shutter speed, makes operation Uber fast. A huge ergo+ towards canon and is something that is very annoying to me when I use nikon bodies.


----------



## seiteseis (Jun 30, 2014)

RLPhoto said:


> The ISO button is still in a funny spot. I will not switch until that issue is addressed.



REC button can be set to ISO function. it's more easier than canon ISO button


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 30, 2014)

seiteseis said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > The ISO button is still in a funny spot. I will not switch until that issue is addressed.
> ...


If I remember, the rec button was a stretch to reach. Still not as good as canon.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 1, 2014)

Icelandic said:


> Stupid many of you thinking about buttons and stuff, if you buy a new beautiful car you don´t think about the buttons YOU GET USED TO IT ... i´ve been a canon owner since 2008 when i started shooting , and been shooting aurora, volcano's and models and using 1ds mk III now , i like it but i´ve been waiting for something like the d810.
> Really cant wait for the results in aurora and night shooting and the d810 really F****d the 5d mk III up in video shooting BIG differences so grow up and think about the facts if you really are a good shooter and need a better quality in your photos, if not stick to your favorite. As in now Nikon got the best one on the market ( sorry to say for you religious people ) but it´s a fact
> 
> all the best to you
> Gunnar



Welcome to CR.

Are you feeling better now?


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 1, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Icelandic said:
> 
> 
> > Stupid many of you thinking about buttons and stuff, if you buy a new beautiful car you don´t think about the buttons YOU GET USED TO IT ... i´ve been a canon owner since 2008 when i started shooting , and been shooting aurora, volcano's and models and using 1ds mk III now , i like it but i´ve been waiting for something like the d810.
> ...


I think my sarcasm about buttons has wedged itself into this poor fellows mind. XD


----------



## scyrene (Jul 1, 2014)

Icelandic said:


> Stupid many of you thinking about buttons and stuff, if you buy a new beautiful car you don´t think about the buttons YOU GET USED TO IT ... i´ve been a canon owner since 2008 when i started shooting , and been shooting aurora, volcano's and models and using 1ds mk III now , i like it but i´ve been waiting for something like the d810.
> Really cant wait for the results in aurora and night shooting and the d810 really F****d the 5d mk III up in video shooting BIG differences so grow up and think about the facts if you really are a good shooter and need a better quality in your photos, if not stick to your favorite. As in now Nikon got the best one on the market ( sorry to say for you religious people ) but it´s a fact
> 
> all the best to you
> Gunnar



Poor ergonomics can spoil one's experience. (I'm not saying Canon has better ergonomics, I've never used Nikon cameras so can't compare). But I encounter poorly designed products every day, and it's depressing. Somebody actually _designed _a jug or kettle that spills when you pour, or tissue that tears anywhere but the perforations, or plastic film that requires a set of surgical tools to remove. Sure, we can (and usually have to) get used to these things, but I don't think it's asking too much that these problems are ironed out before going into production.

Of course, these are much more clear cut than button positions on a camera, I suspect, which is more a matter of personal taste. Fwiw I also have my dials programmed so one does ISO with a button pushed down - it is a lot quicker than the other cameras I've used, and tiny differences can add up to a better experience.


----------



## Aglet (Jul 2, 2014)

scyrene said:


> Icelandic said:
> 
> 
> > Stupid many of you thinking about buttons and stuff, if you buy a new beautiful car you don´t think about the buttons YOU GET USED TO IT ... i´ve been a canon owner since 2008 when i started shooting , and been shooting aurora, volcano's and models and using 1ds mk III now , i like it but i´ve been waiting for something like the d810.
> ...



Canon's ergonomics and intuitive controls are still my favorites, despite how some buttons layouts tend to drift around from body to body.

The most vexatious ergnomics has to be on my Fuji XT1; very enjoyable camera to use except my early production model has THE WORST buttons ever put on top level body I've ever experienced. I darn near need an ice-pick to operate the L cursor button. I thought the 60D had some mushy-flush buttons but the XT1 takes the big raspberry in that regard.

So yes, poor ergonomics or funky control operations can certainly make a potentially good imaging tool not live up to its potential.
I presume the D810 buttons and controls are pretty similar to the D800's and they're decent, not fantastic. One can learn to live with them and customize a few to improve the overall experience and yes, even shoot fairly adeptly with one hand, if necessary.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jul 2, 2014)

Threads like this are what makes Canonrumors a hoot to read. ;D

Few things are more entertaining than reading Canon owners getting spun up over a Nikon product.

If you like Canon, buy Canon
If you like Nikon, buy Nikon
If you like Canon and Nikon, buy Canon and Nikon.

Is it really more complicated than that?

If you don't think the D810 is the camera for you, great! No one is forcing you to buy a D810. But just because someone does not like the D810 does not mean it is a bad camera or that someone else may like it. 

But if everyone felt this way, Canonrumors would not be as entertaining as it is. ;D


----------



## ewg963 (Jul 2, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Threads like this are what makes Canonrumors a hoot to read. ;D
> 
> Few things are more entertaining than reading Canon owners getting spun up over a Nikon product.
> 
> ...


=1


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jul 2, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Threads like this are what makes Canonrumors a hoot to read. ;D
> 
> Few things are more entertaining than reading Canon owners getting spun up over a Nikon product.
> 
> ...


How dare you sir! Don't you know that reasoning is not a virtue in these kind of forums ;D


----------



## 9VIII (Jul 2, 2014)

ewg963 said:


> AcutancePhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Threads like this are what makes Canonrumors a hoot to read. ;D
> ...



Not being fussy about branding equals 1 and four winks? Can I use those to buy a cheeseburger?


----------



## Skulker (Jul 2, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Threads like this are what makes Canonrumors a hoot to read. ;D
> 
> Few things are more entertaining than reading Canon owners getting spun up over a Nikon product.
> 
> ...



so you think people should for their own opinion? You mean they should make a decision? What on their own? 

But who would they blame then? Well I suppose it's obvious, the designers don't have a clue, the market in men deliberately crippling thepproducts, and as for the executives they just are useless. 

No I can't see that working. We all need the fantastic levels of knowledge displayed on here. Even when it's directly contradictory. 

;D  :-*

now who can tell me should I buy the standard canon lens cap crippled with outside pinch to release or one of these super duper center pinch thingy whatsits. I need to know which one will be best for taking black images. Also should I use auto focus, live Viewor mmale. I need to know because I'm taking 20 mega something size images, I need to get it right in camera so I can extrapolate it up to at least 200 wot sits then I'm going tto HDR it up to at least 20 DR thingys. I know I have to because someone told me that's what I need to create a basic image to re pouch on Flickr. 



And before any one gets upset, no offence intended to any one.


----------



## Menace (Jul 3, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Threads like this are what makes Canonrumors a hoot to read. ;D
> 
> Few things are more entertaining than reading Canon owners getting spun up over a Nikon product.
> 
> ...



Far too sensible an approach - there is no room for such on this forum 

Thank ye


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jul 3, 2014)

I am new here. ;D


----------



## bosshog7_2000 (Jul 7, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> So, why is not having a low-pass filter (810) better than having one that doesn't anti-alias (800E)? I thought the low-pass filter is useful for protecting the sensor from dust... ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I never said Nikon was better than Canon in the lens dept...I qualified it with 'UWA'. And give me a break...lots of Nikonians use the 14-24...like most of them that are serious about landscape photography. Aside from that...there are considerable Canon photogs who go to the trouble and expense to use that saem Nikon lens on their Canon...surely you know this. I hope you are right about the new Canon 16-35f4...


----------

